# how to change "trustedinstaller" in windows 8



## spaul40 (Jan 2, 2013)

The method shown for windows 7 does NOT work with Windows 8.

Any ideas how to change this?

I want to delete the windows - old folder and I'm stuck at about 12GB that it will not let me delete because I am not the trusted installer. I am the only user of this system and I am also the administrator.

Drives C: and F: are both solid state drives. 


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16359 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1023 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114370 MB, Free - 46797 MB; E: Total - 715402 MB, Free - 697914 MB; F: Total - 114470 MB, Free - 73626 MB; G: Total - 1430796 MB, Free - 1379086 MB; H: Total - 70911 MB, Free - 70739 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, 990FX Extreme4
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013, Updated and Enabled


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

take ownership of the folder

then right click on it and run as admin

your account is a user account with admin privileges,the actual admin account is hidden for security reasons by ms


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Run the Disk Cleanup Wizard, and select your C: drive, then select "Clean up System Files" option (may require admin password), and select the Old Win7 files, then proceed.


----------

